# 26" DJ Fork on a 24" specific frame?



## onetothepowerofn (Jan 24, 2005)

Greetings all
Simple question, but I am kind of new to all this. Can I use a Marzocchi Dirt Jumper (ie for 26" wheels) on a DJ frame that uses just 24" wheels? Won't this throw out the geometry...or are most 24" wheel specific frames designed around the longer axle to crown of a MTB fork? Want to build up a jump specific single-speeder for the local bmx park/dirt line. Am thinking of a DMR Rhythm => thanks for the help


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

there are some 24" frames that are designed to use a mtb fork. if you went and looked at dmr's site you would have seen that it is designed around a 80-100mm suspension fork....


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Yeah, nobody really makes a good 24" dirt jump suspension fork. Marzocchi makes a 24" fork, but it's actually taller than Manitous 26" DJ fork with the same travel. If you haven't bought your fork yet, do some research first. Here's my Tonic Fab (www.tonicfab.com) 24" dirt jump bike with a 80mm Marzocchi fork. Look at their Fall Guy before buying your bike.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Nemesis project also makes some great stuff. Check them out at nemesisproject.com


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

> Nemesis project also makes some great stuff. Check them out at nemesisproject.com


what does this have to do with the topic? yes, they do make excellent stuff... but doesn't answer the poster's question.. sorry, had to say it...

I think most of the current 24" specific frames (that I know of), are basically designed around a 26" susp fork... usually the Sherman jumper/gold series, as they have the lowest a2c height so far, and are easily attainable. 
you should be good with the DMR, but if you are looking at a 24" cruiser BMX bike, then, in that case, the susp fork would wack out all the geometry angles...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> what does this have to do with the topic? yes, they do make excellent stuff... but doesn't answer the poster's question.. sorry, had to say it...
> 
> I think most of the current 24" specific frames (that I know of), are basically designed around a 26" susp fork... usually the Sherman jumper/gold series, as they have the lowest a2c height so far, and are easily attainable.
> you should be good with the DMR, but if you are looking at a 24" cruiser BMX bike, then, in that case, the susp fork would wack out all the geometry angles...


I think he was refering to the fact that we sell travel reduction kits , and tuned Marzocchi forks for this exact purpose .... as most of our frames are 24" specific and as Twisted pointed out the 24" offering from Zoke is heavy and very tall .
Our 65mm Z-1 sport's have a axle to crown of 440mm , we have also done 75mm 66vf2's with a axle to crown of 435mm both work well for 24" wheeled bikes .


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> I think he was refering to the fact that we sell travel reduction kits , and tuned Marzocchi forks for this exact purpose .... as most of our frames are 24" specific and as Twisted pointed out the 24" offering from Zoke is heavy and very tall .
> Our 65mm Z-1 sport's have a axle to crown of 440mm , we have also done 75mm 66vf2's with a axle to crown of 435mm both work well for 24" wheeled bikes .


Brad's kits are the hot set-up! Good riders on good dirt jumps don't need more than three inches of travel. My fork only gives about 2" if I really screw up a landing.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

*Dude, it doesn't matter*

Personally, I don't think it matters. Just don't get something like a Manitou Stance Blunt or a Fox Van (both can be adjusted between 120 and 150 mm, or something like that) and your bike should be fine.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Ahem... You don't need 120 to 150mm of travel...

2003 Manitou Sherman Firefly TPC+. Knock that ho down to 65mm. Nice and easy. Most forks are not difficult to reduce at all. The easy way involves spacing out the negative travel spring.

Marzocchi forks do tend to be a bit on the tall side.

And yes, it does matter. A taller axle to crown height will jack up the front end and leave the angles super slack. It will ride like crap. It will be sluggish and awkward. And the extra travel will suck up your speed and the lips of jumps.

(Full Rigid)


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Ahem... You don't need 120 to 150mm of travel...
> 
> 2003 Manitou Sherman Firefly TPC+. Knock that ho down to 65mm. Nice and easy. Most forks are not difficult to reduce at all. The easy way involves spacing out the negative travel spring.
> 
> ...


I was about to say the same thing. To me 100mm is too much. I like about 60mm of super stiff travel. But then WE are talking about flowing some dirt jumps, not building up a do everything freeride hardtail. I don't think I could even ride a fork with 150mm the dirt jumps i hit. It sure would be a lot of work.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm fully aware that you don't need that much travel.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Obviously not.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Why do you think that?


----------

